# Team Fortress 2 Mafia (MAFIA WIN)



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2012)

Everyone in the RED base fell silent as a faint crackle from the speaker was heard. The announcer’s voice boomed in…

*“Let the games begin!”*

The fighters looked around the room, with confused looks on their faces. There were no BLUs in the BLU base, and there were no enemies to be seen anywhere else in Dustbowl. Had they not already won?

They waited a few hours. No more was heard from the speakers. Reluctantly, the RED team decided to get some sleep. Most of the fighters slept uneasily though, thinking about the woman’s announcement earlier and what it meant for them. Many of them knew what it meant, but no one was eager to say it…

*All role PMs have been sent. 48 hours for the first night.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia*

The fighters were woken up early by the sound of screams and gunshots. A trail of blood led into the kitchen area. In there, the RED team found a fully-built level 3 sentry gun, guns still spinning. Right next to it laid a crumpled heap.

The body wasn’t exactly easy to identify, as it had been slightly disfigured and soaked in crimson splashes of blood. In the corpse’s outstretched hand was a sharp blade, spattered with blood that appeared to have come from someone else. That someone must have managed to escape the scene, and fared far luckier than his assailant, the BLU Spy, who was now lying in the fetal position, full of sentry gun bullets.

*Phantom is dead. She was BLU (Mafia). 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

A Mafia killed N0? You don't see that often.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

(sap _THAT_, spook! hehehe)

anyway, anyone have any useful info? any inspector to come forward or any other information? Better gather what we got.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

Woot, a lucky break! i hope

No information at this point. Either the mafia somehow killed their own (unlikely as a heroic BLU!) or we've got a vigilante? I do not know. In any case, the hypothetical vigilante has apparently got things covered! Yay.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

Well that was lucky. You don't see this all that often, really, it rarely happens.

...same as a entire came ending on the first day with lucky shots of lovers, brothers and the rest. To those that remember Fire-Type Mafia, you know what I mean.

So then, thoughts?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

Well, I'm guessing that there're at least two Mafia left.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

That's the standard given, unless there is a Terrorist or a Miller about.

*rubs hands together* One Down, Two to go. Lets the games begin folks.

(man I sound cheesy)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

And may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

*Abstain*


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*



Zero Moment said:


> And may the odds be ever in your favor!


hahaha that's amazing.

Well not much to go on from now. Any inspector out there with anything useful we could use? If not, I'll start a bandwagoning with *Abscond.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

Herp herp. Mafia guy died, not much else to say but we lucked out big time. 

*Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

*Abscondwagon, go!*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 1)*

After the mess had been cleaned up, and the fighters discussed what had happened, a consensus had been reached. There was no reason to suspect anyone in particular, so for now, they would all go to sleep in one piece.

The fact that the first blood spilled belonged to a BLU gave the team a false sense of security. However, the thought that there might be more undercover spies among them was still present in the back of their minds.

*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*

(FYI, any subsequent phases might be a little late, as I will be travelling in Canada.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Night 1)*

When the REDs woke up the following morning, they found a rather unpleasant sight. A RED Pyro was found dead, lying face down on the hardwood floor. His thick, flameproof suit was soaked in a dark red liquid. In his back they found a glistening silver blade. Right by his side was his flamethrower, which to the REDs’ surprise, was still hot. Any satisfaction over yesterday’s events had quickly vanished and been replaced by surprise and horror.

*Pinkamena is dead. She was RED (Innocent). 24 hours to discuss.*

In the distance a faint whooshing noise was heard.

*Phantom is… alive?*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Ha, fuck yeah. 

So, I'm back with a proposition. I'm undead.  It's bit weird. But I highly highly suggest you don't lynch me, bad things will happen.  Take this as your warning, town.

Besides, I might have some useful info, like who's the damn granny that killed me.


----------



## see ya (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

...You're a Dead Ringer Spy, aren't you. 

Either way, please do explain why we should trust you. I sure would like to hear your reasoning, spook.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Dahahaha- sorry. Love games with ghosts. Makes for a interesting game.

But yeah, do go on Spy. This may be entertaining


----------



## yiran (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

I might be called out again, but I'm willing to take this risk. In my opinion, she's bluffing to prevent us from getting him. Oh well. Sorry if this upsets any of you townies as a bad strategy :/

I'm also doing this because I am not sure if the "voting me will result in bad stuff" is a bluff, but I am quite certain it doesn't apply to kills.

As well as the fact I have no info on who's good and who's bad other than the dead and the game's just moving quite slowly. For me, at least.

*Snipe Phantom*

Yes, I'm the RED Sniper. I get a day kill.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Dude, that was the stupidest thing you could've done, I was going to give info to help you. 

Plus you just wasted an action, and if I guess right, your 'kill' just lost them a chance to lynch today. You just WASTED a chance at killing a mafia... 

Cause the most dangerous ones, are the ones you don't know are there and don't know who they are.


----------



## see ya (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

...Seriously did the jarate fumes get to your head? 

She's probably been Stumped or something and can still communicate in-thread. Or a class that revives itself and comes back Innocent. Those can happen you know. You should have waited to see what was going to happen, or at least let some other people weigh in on the situation.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

_dangit_, boy.

Also I have a feeling we have possibly lost our inspector (spycheckin' and all), but I may be wrong...? Anyone wanna speak up bout that?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

(FYI, just cause yiran made a kill doesn't mean you can't still lynch. You've got 12 more hours 'til night.)


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

I hate spawn killers.

So, am I dead? Again?


----------



## Sylph (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Coloursfall said:


> _dangit_, boy.
> 
> Also I have a feeling we have possibly lost our inspector (spycheckin' and all), but I may be wrong...? Anyone wanna speak up bout that?


....crap. Did not think of that. But we may be lucky. Maybe there is another Pyro or...who else spy checks?

...we lost our inspector didn't we. Dangit.


----------



## yiran (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> Dude, that was the stupidest thing you could've done, I was going to give info to help you.
> 
> Plus you just wasted an action, and if I guess right, your 'kill' just lost them a chance to lynch today. You just WASTED a chance at killing a mafia...
> 
> Cause the most dangerous ones, are the ones you don't know are there and don't know who they are.


Nope, it doesn't interfere with voting. Plus if we weren't going to vote you it would just be an abstained day anyway. And I don't mind your faction killing me either, because it really is a waste of a kill. But I guess that's a good thing for us? Lol.

So no, you are not right. No offense, but you telling us that you would have had something useful but not actually telling it leads me to highly suspect you of trying to frame me negatively. You're just trying to turn the village against me as a last resort before you die. (And either it's working or your mafia buddies are helping you.)



Sunflower said:


> ...Seriously did the jarate fumes get to your head?
> 
> She's probably been Stumped or something and can still communicate in-thread. Or a class that revives itself and comes back Innocent. Those can happen you know. You should have waited to see what was going to happen, or at least let some other people weigh in on the situation.


Sorry, haven't heard of "Stumped" in mafia. Please tell me? (Checked the sticky, wasn't there.)

If she is indeed a class that revives as innocent, I'd expect her to tell us to avoid suspicion rather than say "I'm back with a proposition" (the use of the word proposition indicates that she's not on the same side, but on a different side and trying to negotiate). Sure there's the chance that she's not informed but I don't think that would be very likely, because that would be just plain mean to her.

Also, please please _please_ do not use this as a point against me (because I'm just trying to help my faction) but if Phantom is revealed to be mafia when she dies and you deem me trustworthy enough from my actions, you can PM me. I'm not a third party member, although if I were I'd say that as well, so it's not particularly convincing. It's just that in the narration the Sniper was present as a RED member so I hope you'd assume that I'm RED :x


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Ok, I'm not sure if I'm dead or not since I'm still on the playerlist. 

So.... in response. 

Who wouldn't want to lynch little old me? I came back as mafia! I am undead. 

Thing is, I am still mafia, but I'm harmless. I have no role, I can never take over as don, and I'm pretty much nothing more than an irate vanilla townie at this point. I don't even get to _vote_. 

You shouldn't have bothered to use your action against me. (Assuming you could only do it once, otherwise it's way too op) When there are others who are more... dangerous... out there. It's beating a dead horse. When it comes down to it, hunt down the others, not me. 

BUT I highly, HIGHLY suggest you vote for Colours. Just sayin'. And pfft, so what if my 'mafia buddies' are helping me! You should not have made such a rash decision so quickly and without hearing the others out. 

*winkwinkifyoudon'tlistentomethistimeyouareallgonnadiehorribledeathsofdestructionandmayhemhinthinthintwink*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



yiran said:


> Sorry, haven't heard of "Stumped" in mafia. Please tell me? (Checked the sticky, wasn't there.)


this isn't the only forum with mafia, far from it; you're looking for 'tree stump'


also I's sort of puzzled how you (Phantom) have come to the conclusion that I'm not pro-town...?


----------



## see ya (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

...So you _are_ a stump. A Dead Ringer stump.

We already know Colours was probably the one that killed you. Who cares? Tell us something useful, Spy, or we'll dig you up and burn you like the role you've become.


----------



## yiran (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if I'm dead or not since I'm still on the playerlist.
> 
> So.... in response.
> 
> ...


Whatever. I already used it on you. I'm pretty sure I can't change it.

What if Colours is an alien? Although I'm not sure if there's a chance to activate it yet...

I agree. My decision was quite rash. But I didn't want the mafias to cloud my judgement so I trusted my instinct. But then again this proves that you're trying to antagonise me. Which is a smart tactic, to be honest. And I have no problem with your mafia buddies helping you; the town will get them. >:D

So this time, I'm gonna ask people – vote colours or not? (If no one responds, I'll have to make my own decision again ;_; on the other hand if someone does there's no guarantee I'll listen to you but it's worth trying :3 not like I have the authority anyway, now that I'm just a vanilla)

Basically Phantom is dead anyway and I'm asking people whether trusting her to lynch Colours is a good idea.

I'm going to add a bit on Sunflower – she seems like a competent player and therefore should recognise that Phantom isn't a townie. Therefore she is likely a mafia or is just being mislead. I suspect the former, but I'm going to leave her alone, and I suggest you do to.

Why do I sound like I have so much authority? :( Do what you want, you don't have to listen to me, dear townies. On the other hand mafias tell me PM your true identity because I am the mafia boss that isn't included in your team list! :P

EDIT: Scratch that, ninja'd by Sunflower and Colours. Judging by Sunflower's second response I don't suspect her much anymore.

Also if Colours is bad why would he help me... he might just being nice but still. Anyway I checked what the stump is – if he is the stump I will cry but eh at least he's dead.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Sunflower said:


> ...So you _are_ a stump. A Dead Ringer stump.
> 
> We already know Colours was probably the one that killed you. Who cares? Tell us something useful, Spy, or we'll dig you up and burn you like the role you've become.


Harsh. Ouch. I can feel the pain of your betrayl. 

Like I care, I'm probably dead cause of the new guy anyways. 

I didn't come across "the conclusion" I know it already. You're trying to defend yourself. Like I care, it was YOUR idea to kill that player Colours, and look, I DIED. TWICE! Fucking granny. (no offense Colours, all in the game)

How else would you know that I targeted Colours first?

I hate those roles, it's all a matter of luck. I hope the healer tries to heal them, it'd be funny as hell.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

It's really not wise to trust a stump, and especially one that admits ta bein' a spook. She's trying to confuse us, really, so it's best ta just ignore her. It even states on the wiki there that mafia stumps will often try ta confuse the town.

If our inspector is really dead (anyone able ta confirm or deny?), then, sadly, we may not have a lead right now, so abstainment may be a necessary as just about nobody else is talkin' and I'm aware that myself, Sunflower, and most likely you, yiran, are REDs.

It would be wise to start trustin' me, really, as y'all seem to have figured out I'm the reason th' spook is dead in the first place?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

I done got ninja'd. Double post, AHOY!



yiran said:


> Whatever. I already used it on you. I'm pretty sure I can't change it.


Probably, but I'll talk until I'm told I can't. 



yiran said:


> What if Colours is an alien? Although I'm not sure if there's a chance to activate it yet...


He's not an alien. 



yiran said:


> agree. My decision was quite rash. But I didn't want the mafias to cloud my judgement so I trusted my instinct. But then again this proves that you're trying to antagonise me. Which is a smart tactic, to be honest. And I have no problem with your mafia buddies helping you; the town will get them. >:D


Shakin' in my boots. 



yiran said:


> So this time, I'm gonna ask people – vote colours or not? (If no one responds, I'll have to make my own decision again ;_; on the other hand if someone does there's no guarantee I'll listen to you but it's worth trying :3 not like I have the authority anyway, now that I'm just a vanilla)


Wasted talent. Seriously. 




yiran said:


> Why do I sound like I have so much authority? :( Do what you want, you don't have to listen to me, dear townies. On the other hand mafias tell me PM your true identity because I am the mafia boss that isn't included in your team list! :P


lmao anyone that falls for that... just lol.


----------



## see ya (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

*raises eyebrow*

Very funny, stump. I love your insistence that I am a grandmother, as well. I do not look _that_ old.

Does anyone have a shovel? Since we can't kill this unpleasant little growth at least we can bury her.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Coloursfall said:


> It's really not wise to trust a stump, and especially one that admits ta bein' a spook. She's trying to confuse us, really, so it's best ta just ignore her. It even states on the wiki there that mafia stumps will often try ta confuse the town.


Goood trying to cover with Wikipedia, cause you know that's _solid_. Totally legit.



Coloursfall said:


> If our inspector is really dead (anyone able ta confirm or deny?), then, sadly, we may not have a lead right now, so abstainment may be a necessary as just about nobody else is talkin' and I'm aware that myself, Sunflower, and most likely you, yiran, are REDs.


Nice way to secure your 'buddies'. 



Coloursfall said:


> It would be wise to start trustin' me, really, as y'all seem to have figured out I'm the reason th' spook is dead in the first place?


Meanie.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Sunflower said:


> *raises eyebrow*
> 
> Very funny, stump. I love your insistence that I am a grandmother, as well. I do not look _that_ old.
> 
> Does anyone have a shovel? Since we can't kill this unpleasant little growth at least we can bury her.


You're not the granny. Someone else is. 


And a little harsh Sunflower, I thought we were friends.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Y'all are just bitter, spook~

this is all kinds of hilarious oh no


----------



## yiran (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Coloursfall said:


> It's really not wise to trust a stump, and especially one that admits ta bein' a spook. She's trying to confuse us, really, so it's best ta just ignore her. It even states on the wiki there that mafia stumps will often try ta confuse the town.
> 
> If our inspector is really dead (anyone able ta confirm or deny?), then, sadly, we may not have a lead right now, so abstainment may be a necessary as just about nobody else is talkin' and I'm aware that myself, Sunflower, and most likely you, yiran, are REDs.
> 
> It would be wise to start trustin' me, really, as y'all seem to have figured out I'm the reason th' spook is dead in the first place?


I'm not entirely convinced but I trust you for the time being. At least, if one of you (Sunflower and you) is mafia, the other one is too. I know that much.

But remind me, how do you know that Sunflower is RED? Is it a deduction from her posts in-game or through out of thread communication?

Phantom, may you please elaborate why voting Colours would be a good idea?

EDIT: Nvm I be stupid

RE-EDIT: But still tell me why you think Sunflower is RED


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Coloursfall said:


> Y'all are just bitter, spook~


 
That's status-ist. I _resent_ that comment.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



yiran said:


> Phantom, may you please elaborate why voting Colours would be a good idea?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm I be stupid
> 
> RE-EDIT: But still tell me why you think Sunflower is RED


They're the lovers, two for one special. One mafia, one innocent. That's how they know.

RED lover, your sacrifice will be remembered for the rest of the round.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Without revealin' her role against her wishes, she's the reason i'm alive ta talk to y'all right now. There are a number of methods that could be caused by, and i'll leave that ta you ta think about.

ETA: woaaah nelly let's not get inta the shippin' stuff, missy.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Coloursfall said:


> Without revealin' her role against her wishes, she's the reason i'm alive ta talk to y'all right now. There are a number of methods that could be caused by, and i'll leave that ta you ta think about.


 
AKA She kills you she kills herself.

Y'all got mafia protection.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Coloursfall said:


> ETA: woaaah nelly let's not get inta the shippin' stuff, missy.


*headdesk* The roles Colours, _THE ROLES. _


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> *headdesk* The roles Colours, _THE ROLES. _



oh i know i'm just being a dorkus :D

this post is useless dododo someone else post so we can get more info


----------



## see ya (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



yiran said:


> RE-EDIT: But still tell me why you think Sunflower is RED


How about you start by saying why you think I am mafia? Because seriously I don't get it. You are not seriously believing this stump, are you? The one that clearly came up mafia? She is spewing shit and trying to throw us off. Why would you trust a mafia that came back from the dead? Seriously, claiming we're lovers? How silly can you be? 

Seriously think about it. The Pyro died. Who else would be so tight with the Engineer? No one. All the roles with respect to their classes have some rhyme or reason to them. 

Ah, if only there was a way to shut her up...


----------



## yiran (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

This is the one of the most hilarious mafia games I've ever played.

/waiting for other players to get online or the end of the phase

EDIT to Sunflower: Nah, it was because of how you acted upon learning I sniped Phantom, not because of Phantom herself. Still I don't think you are mafia now so it's not really a problem o_o

Well yes I originally trust her a bit regarding voting Colours but... not anymore. (I've never played a game with a stump before, bear with me.)


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Sunflower said:


> Seriously think about it. The Pyro died. Who else would be so tight with the Engineer? No one. All the roles with respect to their classes have some rhyme or reason to them.
> 
> Ah, if only there was a way to shut her up...


Lies. 


Why are you being so mean? I'm just an undead murderer trying to redeem myself by getting you/Colours killed.

EDIT: Actually I sort of failed as a murderer because BULLETS.


----------



## see ya (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> Why are you being so mean? I'm just an undead murderer trying to redeem myself by getting you/Colours killed.


*grin* Exactly. And you are just blowing hot air. It really is quite hilarious. 

Mean is something I do very well, and you deserve every bit of it, Spy.


----------



## yiran (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> EDIT: Actually I sort of failed as a murderer because BULLETS.


Why waste bullet on such a teeny man?

Hey is there a dispenser or something that I could use to get ammo my sniper rifle/huntsman/whatever


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

Well, _THE HEAVY HATH NO SANVICH. _


_I know who people aaaare. Told you. _


----------



## Sylph (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

*pulls off one side of his headset* Man this is just getting more and more stupid. Can bust a lung laughing at all this. Who the hell would believe a undead spy?

Guy would rather sleep with your mother before being truthful with info. *glare* As long as that mother isn't mine. But hey, I aint that pansy BLU scout that can't keep his ma out of the arms of our Spy so I got nothin' to worry about.

*pops some ball park gum* So we gunna do anything or what. This sitting around is getting boring.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



HighMoon said:


> But hey, I aint that pansy BLU scout that can't keep his ma out of the arms of our Spy so I got nothin' to worry about.


Zat dis not vwhat your mother said last night.

I am having too much fun with this. I like being dead. It's more entertaining.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> Zat dis not vwhat your mother said last night.
> 
> I am having too much fun with this. I like being dead. It's more entertaining.




WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT MY MA ASS CLOWN!?

oh the humanity. You guys this is now the best best mafia game. VM I love you ever more now.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



HighMoon said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT MY MA ASS CLOWN!?


Do I need to shout?

Peerhaps eef you took zat stoopeed headset out oft your ear I vouldn't haft to explain myself.

Pfft. Scouts. Zey haft no class.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> Do I need to shout?
> 
> Peerhaps eef you took zat stoopeed headset out oft your ear I vouldn't haft to explain myself.
> 
> Pfft. Scouts. Zey haft no class.


Where is that Pyro's body. I'll axe this joker myself if he says one more thing about my Ma!

and with that I have to head to bed. Man I can't wait to see what silliness I find tomarrow when I wake


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*



HighMoon said:


> Where is that Pyro's body. I'll axe this joker myself if he says one more thing about my Ma!
> 
> and with that I have to head to bed. Man I can't wait to see what silliness I find tomarrow when I wake


Good night, leetle Scout. Tell your mother I zaid "bonjour". 

Oh and zat zey zing she forgot last teeme eez een my zootcase. 

/butchering French accent.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 2)*

_holycrapguyswhathaveyoubeenuptoallnight_

No sooner had the BLU Spy made his dramatic re-appearance and started giving out threats had one fighter decided to take action. A shot rang out through the air and the Spy fell to the floor.

_"Stupid bloody spies!"_

Some of the team began to yell at the bold Sniper, others anxiously waited to see if the corpse in front of them would change colors or come back to life.

_"See? RED! No wait, that's blood..."_

*Phantom is dead (Again). She was BLU (Mafia).*

This spectacle before the REDs and some of the Spook's last words had caused fights to break out among them. Fingers were pointed, and accusations were made, but no official vote was cast. However, the fighters now would have to go to sleep knowing that they couldn't trust anyone.

*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*

I am loving every minute of this.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Night 2)*

The RED team found a surprise when they went to check what had happened this morning. Amid a pile of broken glass and vomit was the body of the RED Demoman. The fighters normally would have passed this off as him being drunk and unconscious, but this time they found a knife jabbed through his back, similar to the one used to kill the Pyro the previous night. The whole team remained silent for a few moments, not sure of what to say or do.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was RED (Innocent). 24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## yiran (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

Asdf any leads? 

(What would a Demoman be in a mafia game?)

hey engie I need the dispenser


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

Ok, I'm sure this was the Spy. I'm thinking a Demonman would be a roleblocker.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

*grumbles some, a few words being heard like 'drunk idiot' and 'where am I gunna bum booze now'*

No shit it was a Spy that did this. Can you _see_ the knife there? I'm pretty sure we don't have some Heavy walking around with a switch blade shivin' everyone like some vig or somethin'

So why the Demo. There are like....So many other options to go for. Sure the first night we got lucky and the mook walked in front of a Sentry, but then they got the freak'n Pyro! Then that first Ass Clown came back and started making comments on my Ma. 

*taps bat on shoulder, still looking miffed about that*

So other than a dead guy soaked in blood and booze. Any clues because I turned up nilch.


----------



## yiran (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

To be honest, I think the town should make an educated guess. Because if the inspector's really dead and the mafia plays smart we're basically never going to get a lead. Thus, I advocate not abstaining, even if no one has leads, because if we do, it'll end up as mafia killing everyone while we just sit here.

As to who we should vote though, I have no idea. Do any of you have ideas? Or should we just make an educated guess?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

Hmmm.

Based on my (sort of limited at this time, sadly), we should pick one of Blastoise Fortooate, RK-9, or J. Squirtles Addams for th' kill today. Judgin' by the size of this lil game here, we have a one or two in three chance of flippin' a mafia member.

So who do we pick off?


----------



## Sylph (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

Eeeehhh...I don't know Engie on who to pick off but we gotta figure this out somehow. *still grumbling about the stump*

At least you seem to have a idea on possible BLUs. More than any of us has come up with so far. Maybe we'll survive this yet and chase those bastards out of our turf with their tail between their legs.

Damn fruity, flakey...french guys! *grumbles*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

Umm... please don't kill me? I can't say much in my defense but I'm... not a BLU?

Hmm, how to go about this... I suppose since our inspector is probably gone, I'm screwed on that front! I've been saving whatever role powers I have until I deemed them useful, which seems like a bad idea now that I may be, ahem, killed.

It occurs to me that if I do not post this, then I may just be ignored in favor of someone else, but I don't want to not get lynched and then get killed for inactivity.

I'm sure this is implicitly obvious already but I might as well say it; perhaps, as in many games of Control Point, BLU has a ton of spies, i.e. Mafia is made completely of spies with different cloaks/knives?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

Well, I won't go after ya just yet, I wanna trust ya, after all, boy. But That's for now.

I suppose I'll initiate this then. Lessie here...

*J. Squirtles Addams*. Sorry Pardner.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

I suppose I'll extend this for a little bit... Just so more people have a chance to vote.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

*J. Squirtles Addams*


----------



## yiran (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

*J. Squirtles Addams*

Yay, progress!

gime dispenserrrr


----------



## Sylph (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

*J. Squirtles Addams*

Here goes nothing


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 3)*

The whole team gathered around one member, a RED Heavy. They wanted revenge, and they weren't afraid to take a wild chance to get it.

It took the force of the entire team to pin down and tie up the huge Russian, who was flailing and screaming the whole time. The Medic looked through his medical equipment and procured a large hypodermic needle. A frightened look fell across the Heavy's face, and the Medic smiled.

_"Don't vorry my dear Hoovy, this vill only hurt a little bit..."_

After that, the RED Doctor jammed the needle into the side of the Heavy's neck. The giant man flailed for a few more seconds, then was motionless. The team watched in anxiety, to see if the body would change colors. They waited for a few minutes until the realization of what they had just done had fully come to them. A feeling of shame and guilt had hushed the crowd, and they stood in silence once more. The Soldier was the first to speak up.

_"Today is a bad day, gentlemen."_

*J. Squirtles Addams is dead. He was RED (Innocent). 24 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Night 3)*

The next morning, when the fighters awoke, they were greeted with yet another nasty surprise. The body of the RED Medic was found lying face down in a ditch just outside the spawn point. The dirt was caked with dried blood, and the Medic's clothes were stained as well. A blade jutted out of the doctor's back - the same type of blade found lodged in the previous two nights' victims. A carefully folded note was placed by the body. Written neatly in French script, it read:

_"There are just 4 of you now. Surrender and we'll promise to kill you quickly."_

*Sunflower is dead. She was RED (Innocent). 24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Damnit! Doc...

At least I can avenge ya properly, sawbones, don't worry. I'll see ya in the afterlife I guess, but at least I went down fightin'!

*Blastoise Fortooate*, you were _lyin'_ ta me. And fer that I hope you like the taste of Widowmaker barrel.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Woah, woah, hey, Tex! What did I do that's so suspicious? O:


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Well apparently being active as a pretty useless role has to be done.

Woo lets bandwagon! *Blastoise Fortooate!*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Can we maybe not kill me? Please? I haven't done anything wrong and honestly THIS IS MAKING ME SUPER SAD. If I was mafia I would be sitting in the background and not posting until I needed to vote an innocent to death!

Almost like... *RK-9*.

(This ain't gonna work... :[ )


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

I've logged on three times this week .-.

Seems like mafia, bro.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Yep, grasping at straws to save myself, I'll admit it..


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Suddenly I had a feeling you were an alien. Usually mafias will never admit it! >:O

Vote *Grindin' 2012*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

Alright. :D

*Grindin' 2012

*i am not grasping at straws _I am grasping at my very survival_


----------



## yiran (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

*Vote Blastoise Fortooate*

*Snipe RK-9*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 4)*

After losing so many of their own in a row, the RED team became anxious to get a kill of their own. The Engineer spoke up first, and had a pretty good idea of who they should kill. Then some of the other classes spoke up their opinion. They had eventually reached a vote and were ready to lynch a player who hadn't spoken all game. That was, until the RED Sniper appeared at the last moment to cast his vote. He purposely jammed the vote so that no one would be lynched. He then raised his sniper rifle, and focused his scope on a single player...

_"Woah, woah, WOAH, you're crazy. You don't know what you're d..."_

The Sniper pulled the trigger and the RED Soldier fell to the ground. The other fighters looked on in horror as blood pooled from his body.

_"Just bloody wait..._

Suddenly, the body lying on the floor transformed, and became the body of a BLU Spy. The REDs looked amazed, and they then began to applaud the Sniper, who had now rid them of two enemy Spies.

*No one was lynched.
RK-9 is dead. He was BLU (Mafia). 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Night 4)*

After quite a victory the day before, they weren't expecting a tragedy like what they were about to find. The Sniper was found dead; His body was slashed and mutilated. The BLU that did this was clearly unhappy with the now-dead vigilante, and had felt a need to avenge his two dead teammates. A grim silence fell over the crowd, and the fighters looked from one to another. The same thought had crossed their minds. It wouldn't be long now until one side emerged victorious...

*yiran is dead. He was RED (Innocent). 24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 5)*

*Blastoise Fortooate*, what have ya got ta say fer yerself?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Mafia (Day 5)*

The Engineer raised his Widowmaker shotgun and pointed it at his target.

_”I ain’t no freakin’ spy! Just calm down, hardhat!”_

The Engineer took a deep breath, and focused again.

_”I know your kind, Frenchie. Y’all be lying to the bitter end. Now hold still so I can blow your brains out.”_

Fear turned to panic, and the accused fighter became desperate.

_”I’m not the spy! You’re making a big mistake. Don’t you dare shoot that…”_

The Scout’s body was blasted across the room, and fell into a lifeless heap. The Engineer wiped his goggles and smiled.

_Well, good riddance to you. And y’all thought you could kill my doggone Medic and get away with it. How’d ya like the taste of lead, Spook?”_

A figure from behind took a step forward.

_“Nice freakin’ shot!”_

The Engineer and Soldier turned to look at the Scout.

_“Yeah, that’s the last one! Good job guys”_

The Scout began to laugh, and the other two REDs couldn’t help but join in.

_“Ah, nice job, hardhat. You sure showed that Spy! I mean, what kind of Spy goes runnin’ around, disguised as a Scout? That’s like, the worst disguise ever, everyone knows that!”_

The three fighters laughed some more.

_“Ahhahah, stupid spies. What a stupid disguise. Yet, it was clever enough to fool a few idiots like you…”_

The Engineer stopped laughing, and stared as the RED before him began to change appearance.

_“Well, my dear Engie, it seems zose fancy college degrees don’t make you any less of an eeeeediot!”_

The Engineer and Soldier stared at the Spy before them in horror.

_“And you thought you were soooo damn crafty… Sure, maybe you fools managed to kill my associates, but I was ze one among you zis whole time… and you never even thought to question it. You made it so easy for me to shut you all up, one by one…”_

The speakers began to crackle, and the Announcer’s grave voice boomed over the intercom.

*“Humiliating defeat! You failed!”*

The Spy was laughing so hard now he was snorting, and was almost in tears.

_“Well, pardner, any last words?”_

*Blastoise Fortooate is dead. He was RED (Innocent).
The Mafia now controls the vote. HighMoon wins.*

Roles & Actions will be up in a little while.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 3, 2012)

Spoiler: ROLES



*Zero Moment – RED Demoman*
Role: *Demoman*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: (Roleblocker) - Each night, you may choose one target to block his or her night actions, if any. You may choose to not use this power, but you may not target yourself (Because that would create a paradox, and the whole forum would explode).

*Coloursfall – RED Engineer*
Role: *Engineer*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: The Engineer is perhaps the most unique role in this game. On any given night, you may choose to construct a building. Each building has its own purpose, but each may only be built once, and you may only build one building per night. The abilities are as follows:
*Sentry Gun:* The sentry gun may be built on any given night. If you construct a sentry gun and are killed during that night phase, the person who killed you will also be killed. If you are healed by another player during this turn, you will survive, but the sentry will still kill its target.
*Dispenser:* The dispenser has a role similar to that of a medic. You may construct a dispenser on any given night and choose a target to be immune from kills that night. You are permitted to target yourself.
*Teleporter:* The teleporter will allow you to see the recipient of your chosen target’s night actions. It will not however, tell you what those actions were, if any. If the target you choose has no night actions, or chooses not to use them, the teleporter will not return any results.

*yiran – RED Sniper*
Role: *Sniper*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: Headshot – During the game, you may choose to kill other players during the day phase. There is no limit on number of kills you may make during the game, but you may kill only one player per day, and you should be careful not to kill your teammates. To use this power, simply post in the thread “*Snipe[Player’s Name]*” during the day phase.

*Phantom – BLU Spy* (Don)
Role: *Spy*
Alignment: *BLU* (Mafia)
Ability: Backstab – During the night phase, you may choose one target to kill.
Bonus: Deadringer – If you are killed during the night, or lynched in the morning, you may fake your own death. While you are “dead” you may not post in the game thread and you may not make any night actions. When you return to life the next morning, you will be revealed as mafia, however. This bonus ability will only work once.

*Blastoise Fortooate – RED Scout*
Role: *Scout*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: *Stun Ball* – This is a single use item. During the night phase, you may use your stun ball to silence another player. That person will not be able to post or vote on a lynch the following day.
*Bonk! Atomic Punch* – This is a single use item. During the night phase, you may drink your Bonk! Atomic Punch. You will be immune from any kills that night.

*RK-9 – BLU Spy* (3rd in Command)
Role: *Spy*
Alignment: *BLU* (Mafia)
Ability: Backstab – During the night phase, your team may choose one target to kill.

*Applejack – RED Pyro*
Role: *Pyro*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: Spy Check – Each night, you may use your flamethrower to “inspect” another player. They will be revealed to you as either RED or BLU.

*HighMoon – BLU Spy* (2nd in Command)
Role: *Spy*
Alignment: *BLU* (Mafia)
Ability: Backstab – During the night phase, your team may choose one target to kill.
Bonus: Silencer – Each night, you may choose one target to silence. That player may not post in the game thread the following morning.

*J. Squirtles Addams – RED Heavy*
Role: *Heavy*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: Double vote – Your role is similar to that of a mayor. When you vote on a lynch, your vote shall be counted as two votes.

*Sunflower – RED Medic*
Role: *Medic*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: Übercharge  – Each night, you may choose one target to heal. This player will be immune from any night kills. You may not heal the same target on successive nights, but you may choose to target yourself.

*Grindin' 2010 – RED Soldier*
Role: *Soldier*
Alignment: *RED* (Innocent)
Ability: Freedom of Speech – You are immune to any attempts of silencing. You may even post during the night phase.





Spoiler: ACTIONS



*Night 0:*

Zero Moment blocks yiran
Coloursfall builds sentry
Phantom kills Coloursfall
Phantom is killed by Coloursfall’s sentry
Sunflower heals Coloursfall

*Day 1:*

RED team abstains

*Night 1:*

Zero Moment blocks yiran
Pinkamena inspects HighMoon
HighMoon kills Pinkamena
HighMoon silences Zero Moment

*Day 2:*

Phantom revives
yiran kills Phantom
RED team abstains

*Night 2:*

Zero Moment blocks Grindin’ 2010
HighMoon kills Zero Moment
HighMoon silences Sunflower
Sunflower heals Coloursfall
Coloursfall uses dispenser on Sunflower

*Day 3:*

RED team lynches J. Squirtles Addams

*Night 3:*

HighMoon kills Sunflower
HighMoon silences Grindin’ 2010 (to no effect)
Blastoise Fortooate drinks Bonk!
Blastoise Fortooate silences HighMoon
Coloursfall uses teleporter on RK-9

*Day 4:*

yiran kills RK-9
RED team abstains

*Night 4:*

HighMoon kills yiran
HighMoon silences Blastoise Fortooate

*Day 5:*

RED team lynches Blastoise Fortooate
*Mafia wins*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2012)

Seriously, I got killed the night I inspected a Mafia. Whoop-dee-do...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2012)

I _told _you guys!

Aaand wow, I was right about Highmoon! Huh.


----------



## see ya (Jul 3, 2012)

MOONY YOU DEVILISH ROGUE. It is a good zhing I never healed you, sweinhund. >:C

Bahahahaha good game, everyone.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2012)

*has fallen over laughing* I only took a page from your book Sunny my dear.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2012)

It was pretty masterful, HighMoon. We were the fish and you were the school of devious evil dolphins.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2012)

I can honestly say that I was surprised I actually pulled it off. Seriously I thought I was screwed the moment I started playing. I never saw myself as very skilled in the game and I was far too trusting.

But I'm getting better. God I hope I am and this isn't just a run of dumb luck.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rolled a one on that sentry. Good job HighMoon!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2012)

_Dagnabbit--_

Moony how did you get so good at mafia so suddenly


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2012)

In my opinion, you were somewhat suspicious to me HighMoon, which is why I inspected you. But if I wasn't inspector, I could of probably thought you were really innocent. Nice job Moony. :D


----------



## yiran (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, we did a pretty good job considering Inspector was killed without any information revealed. Gratz HighMoon :s

Also Colours can take the credit of choosing RK-9 to snipe.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2012)

shucks guys...

But really this was all dumb luck. Seriously, what else would you call it when you kill the Inspector on the first night you are the active killer when they have inspected you?


----------

